# nfs carbon requirements thread



## blademast3r (Nov 6, 2006)

this is a thread for guys to post their sys specs and check at what settings will carbon run
first question : At what settings wud carbon run on my comp
P4 2.53 ghz
256 mb ram
gforce fx 5200 128 mb


----------



## Stalker (Nov 6, 2006)

it shud....@low 640


----------



## akshayt (Nov 6, 2006)

1)It should run.

2)It will run like crap even at the lowest settings and res because of your GPU and RAM.

Min GPU requirement is Geforce 4 Ti or Radeon 8500 and both should be more powerful than your card. The minimum RAM is 512MB.


----------



## shyamno (Nov 6, 2006)

My config is
P4 2.66 GHz
384 MB RAM
Intel onboard 82845 G/GL ....grapics card(64 MB)
Will Carbon run on this config even at the lowest settings????


----------



## iMav (Nov 7, 2006)

my comp:

fx5200 - 256mb
p4 3ghz
512 ram

carbon demo runs at 1024x768really well slows at start but once the race begins its really good even with world detail set to high along with car detail to high .... so dont under-estimate the fx 5200

no motion blur and also another option is disabled forgot which 1 .... else everything is fine givs me fps of avg 35 during race

@shyamno: onboard grafix i dont think so .....


----------



## assasin (Nov 7, 2006)

My config is
AMD Athlon X2 3800+
Asus M2N-MX
1GB DDR2
6600LE 256MB
Will NFS Carbon run at high setting in my system?????


----------



## iMav (Nov 7, 2006)

high setting is a difficult question to answer ..... basically what performance on which system is a difficult question .... hence demos are released try out the demos and u will get a clear picture of the performance on ur systems


----------



## satanlives (Nov 7, 2006)

i have a amd 64 3200+ 1gig ram and 7800gt this game lags at high settings on 1024 all hight with full aa/af .. im getting like 20-30 fps..
badly coded pos ... lets hope ea  comes out with a patch soon


----------



## Edburg (Nov 7, 2006)

shyamno said:
			
		

> My config is
> P4 2.66 GHz
> 384 MB RAM
> Intel onboard 82845 G/GL ....grapics card(64 MB)
> Will Carbon run on this config even at the lowest settings????


 

I have a P4 2.4,256 MB,865 onboard graphics.The cARbon demo didnt even run on it because of integ graphics.Not sure about full version how it will behave.

If someone knows how to use 3d analyser on this to make it work please reply


----------



## shashank4u (Nov 7, 2006)

i also have p4 2.8 ,512 ram,865 orig mobo..
it dont run on my pc is there any way to make it run..
also tell me if full version run or not..


----------



## assasin (Nov 7, 2006)

@shashank4u u cud try running the demo using 3D Analyzer.


----------



## iMav (Nov 7, 2006)

*carbon will not work on onboard grafix* .... get urself atleast fx 5200 which is as good as redundant today .... u require a grafix card to run the game


----------



## shyamno (Nov 8, 2006)

I cannot run the NFS Carbon on My config of P4 2.66 GHz,384 MB RAM,Intel onboard graphics 64 MB.
When clicked on the icon the screen becomes black and then back to desktop and giving a error that NFSC.EXE has encountered a problem and need to be closed down.

What may be the problem?RAM or something else.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 8, 2006)

/\/\ read the above post of mAV3, he's typed something important in *BOLD* letters 

btw are you talking about the Demo or Full game.
if its demo, no need to worry, is a very BUGGY demo.

Officially EA hasen't stated anything about Intel Onboard gfx.


----------



## iMav (Nov 8, 2006)

@ s18000rpm: officially they havnt stated anything abt onboard grafix but thts wat iv read somewhr tht carbon wont b running on onboard grafix and even if it does the result will b like the image u had posted whr the car color was gone and things around looked something else

and besides IMHO it wud be dis-respectful to EA's develpoers to run this game on onboard grafix u wont enjoy


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, i almost forgot that pic.
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/3908/wtfnfsc2tu9.th.jpg  *img154.imageshack.us/img154/5829/59c48aa92ezc8.th.jpg
 this screeny was taken on a PC with a dedicated Gfx. card (some old nvidia model, mx series i guess).

So, if this is the case with a dedicated gfx. card, what'll happen if someone plays with Onboard gfx.  good thing i havent yet bought the game, coz i'm havin onboard intel GMA900


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mine is 3.00 GHZ
With 2 GB Ram . i think motherboard is Asrock775Dual-915GL
Will it run on it

I dont have graphics card.


----------



## iMav (Nov 9, 2006)

^^ do u hv a grafix card or r u using onboard grafix???


----------



## blackleopard92 (Dec 10, 2006)

i ahve 7300GT an AMD 300+ , with 512x2 DDR ram

how about people telling which settings can give a strong frame boost?

i think motion blur is way too important to be set to off, whereas i can't find any difference between high and medium shaders, but a FPS increase of about 10


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 10, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, i almost forgot that pic.
> *img91.imageshack.us/img91/3908/wtfnfsc2tu9.th.jpg  *img154.imageshack.us/img154/5829/59c48aa92ezc8.th.jpg
> this screeny was taken on a PC with a dedicated Gfx. card (some old nvidia model, mx series i guess).
> 
> So, if this is the case with a dedicated gfx. card, what'll happen if someone plays with Onboard gfx.  good thing i havent yet bought the game, coz i'm havin onboard intel GMA900


Dude, thats my card!  I love playing it like this hehe!


----------



## shaunak (Dec 10, 2006)

shyamno said:
			
		

> My config is
> P4 2.66 GHz
> 384 MB RAM
> Intel onboard 82845 G/GL ....grapics card(64 MB)
> Will Carbon run on this config even at the lowest settings????



Uh! Uh!
Absolutely not.
No hacks, no nothing will make it work

NFS MS will slug thru though.


----------



## harmik (Dec 10, 2006)

NFSMW worked on my P4 1.7GHZ , 256MB RAM, Intel i845 mobo wid onboard grafix at lowest settings.
dnt knw if carbon will run though..

anyway, the problem posted by shyamno i think is due to the fact that maybe he downloaded a pirated version and tried to run it... the game has some inbuilt security features like safe disc etc..
so thts y u encountered the problem maybe...
((i am NOT 100% sure here ....


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 10, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Dude, thats my card!  I love playing it like this hehe!


are you serious *smilies.sofrayt.com/aiw/swoon1.gif


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Dec 18, 2006)

my config is p42.66 ghz,845 chipset mdb,64 mb onboard will it work on my pc???


----------

